# wanbeleid



## pulgilla

Hi,

Could anyone tell me what is the meaning of the word "wanbeleid"?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## pulgilla

Just found it: _mismanagement_. Right?


----------



## Whodunit

I think you are right. "Wan" is the negation form that translates as "non-/mis-/un-/..." and "beleid" means "politics/managaement/economics/...".


----------



## panjabigator

Is it similar in German?


----------



## pulgilla

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I think you are right. "Wan" is the negation form that translates as "non-/mis-/un-/..." and "beleid" means "politics/managaement/economics/...".


Vielen Dank und Grüße aus Teneriffa


----------



## Whodunit

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Is it similar in German?


 
Not at all. We would say "Misswirtschaft".  The words "wan" and "beleid" don't exist in German.




			
				pulgilla said:
			
		

> Vielen Dank und Gr*ü*ße aus Teneriffa


 
Danke schön. Grüße zurück!


----------



## moldo

"Wan" is the negation form that translates as "non-/mis-/un-/..." 

Hello everyone,

I am a Dutchman. 

I would like to add that "wan" also means "bad", but is always used in conjunction with other words. 
Wanhoop = despair
Wansmaak = bad taste
Wanstaltig = very ugly

In the Netherlands we use the word "mismanagement" as well.

Mismanagement we use in the corporate world, for business which are badly management.

Wanbeleid we use for government and public bodies, civil services.

Kind regards, Moldo


----------

